# Thoughts on GT Ruckus DJ Zero 2014



## Darts502 (Oct 30, 2014)

*GT Ruckus DJ Zero Comparison: 2014 VS. 2015.*

Hey, getting back into riding, and I really don't know much (been out of the loop for 5 years, since I was 13) and I am looking to purchase either one of these. http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/compare/15128-12921

And will be getting these handlebars put on (Red or white) 
deity ::: Villain II Handlebar - deity components

Anyway, what's the general opinion on these bikes? As I am really wanting to buy them, because I saw a guy back when I rode, and he had one, and he said it was a sick bike, and I've always digged it since then, although a lot of people seem to hype up over the Specialized P3, which is sort of out of my price range, although I could save up for it.

Thanks


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Darts502 said:


> Hey, getting back into riding, and I really don't know much (been out of the loop for 5 years, since I was 13) and I am looking to purchase this: GT Bikes Ruckus DJ Zero Bike 2014 > Complete Bikes > BMX Bikes | Jenson USA ; however, I may get the 2015 edition, if that is better: 2015 GT Ruckus DJ Bike - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bikes - Vital MTB
> 
> And will be getting these handlebars put on (Red or white)
> deity ::: Villain II Handlebar - deity components
> ...


Well, apparently, the Ruckus to rigid for 2015. It can barely be called a mountain bike anymore. More like a 26" BMX!

EDIT: wait they still have a version of the Ruckus with a suspension fork:
Ruckus DJ Zero - MTBMX - Mountain - Bikes


----------



## Darts502 (Oct 30, 2014)

cmc4130 said:


> Well, apparently, the Ruckus to rigid for 2015. It can barely be called a mountain bike anymore. More like a 26" BMX!
> 
> EDIT: wait they still have a version of the Ruckus with a suspension fork:
> Ruckus DJ Zero - MTBMX - Mountain - Bikes


****, I meant to use that one! I will edit my post now, thanks, friend.
Still seeking opinions on which is better, btw. 
I've heard RockShoxs are top tier forks, and the 2014 uses them, so I think 2014 is better, but I am not sure.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Darts502 said:


> ****, I meant to use that one! I will edit my post now, thanks, friend.
> Still seeking opinions on which is better, btw.
> I've heard RockShoxs are top tier forks, and the 2014 uses them, so I think 2014 is better, but I am not sure.


 Usually, when people talk about Rock Shox and dirt jumpers, they talk about the Rock Shox Argyle. Don't know much about the Recon. The 2014 says:
"Rockshox Recon Silver R fork for great DJ and street riding performance with Extra Heavy Spring." 
The Marzocchi DJ1 is also respected (although some people say that Marzocchi were better several years back and they let the quality go down....) I don't know about that. You'd probably be fine with either fork.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Darts502 (Oct 30, 2014)

So anyone got a definite "Which is better?" I am looking to purchase really soon


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

The Rockshox fork on the DJ Zero is a low to mid level coil sprung fork originally designed for general trail riding. They put a heavier spring in it to make it better handle the impacts of DJ activities, but its still a cheapish, heavy trail fork. The Marzocchi DJ1 is very similar in design, but kind of billed as a more DJ specific fork. Neither one is worth the $500ish difference in price between the DJ and the DJ Zero. There appear to be differences in the frame materials as well, and probably some improved components, but I personally don't see a reason to spend twice as much on the Zero.

If you're set on the Zero level, get the one that's the best price (not sure how available the 2014's still are).


----------



## Darts502 (Oct 30, 2014)

Got any other suggestions to good DJ bikes? Still looking to see what I want, the DJ has just been the first thing I liked, really. I would get a P3, but they're like $1.7k


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Darts502 said:


> Got any other suggestions to good DJ bikes? Still looking to see what I want, the DJ has just been the first thing I liked, really. I would get a P3, but they're like $1.7k


My suggestion would be pinkbike.com Buy/Sell forum and look for Black Market, Transition, NS Bikes, and Deity.


----------

